# Introducing New Foods



## asianstyles (Mar 13, 2011)

I have been feeding newly hatched bbs for apprix one month and two weeks tried giving them live black worms but they wont touch it. Any suggestions or advice as to how to get them to eat it would be greatly appriciated


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2^^^


----------



## asianstyles (Mar 13, 2011)

Great advice thank you very much


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries, hope it helps ya.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Best to get them hooked on a quality pellet while their young, once their on pellets as a staple you can then incorperate other frozen foods and the odd quality feeder, they will accept them easier then pellets later on.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i hear ya bruner i can drop anything in my baby tank and they will devor it pellets like crazy brine shrimp blood worms feeders night crawleres ect.when they were young i fed baby bbrine then hikari first bites then crushed up pellets and flake food together then fed them that and then all the above.and on a side not when they get to the 1 1/2 to 2 inch range they will eat you out of hopuse and home.


----------



## asianstyles (Mar 13, 2011)

Its been a few days and both batches are taking chopped black worms. Im also feeding frozen bbs so the smaller ones can eat. I know its only been a few days but since i been feeding black worms they seem to grow at a much faster rate.


----------



## asianstyles (Mar 13, 2011)

videos of the two month fries


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## asianstyles (Mar 13, 2011)

here it is sorry. tried to do it from my phone.

this is my first batch. right around 2 months old. have about 30 of these guys. parents belong to my younger brother who woke up to babies in his tank. so i hurried over and took about a hundred or so. these guys were much easier to raise than betta fries.


----------



## asianstyles (Mar 13, 2011)

@feefa

Would love to get them on pellets life would be much easier. Trying to stay away from feeding them feeders. Not really a big fan of that.


----------

